# Windows 7 Firewall Portfreigabe



## Johannes7146 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte ganz gerne den Port 21 in meiner Firewall freigeben.

Alles weiter funktioniert...dh Portfreigabe im Route ist eingerichtet.
Sobald ich die FW ausschalte komme ich ausm internet auf meinen FTP-Server.

Allerdings möchte ich nur den Port  21 freigeben und nicht die ganze FW ausschalten.

Im Anhang findet ihr 3 Bilder, diese Einstellungen habe ich bereits vorgenommen....leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Hast Du es mal mit dem passiven Modus im FTP-Client versucht?
Ansonsten könnte ein Versuch nicht schaden, auch den Port 20 freizugeben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johannes7146 (13. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis... ich werde is die bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren und mich hier dann nochmals melden.


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Juni 2009)

Hab meine Regeln unter "Verbindungssicherheitsregeln" eingetragen. Das war leider falsch. Habe sie nun unter "Eingehende Regeln" eingetragen, nun funktioniert alles wunderbar. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Billabong3 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein problem mit der portfreigabe und wollte fragen ob mir jemand eine detaiirte anleitung für die portfreigabe (für cod 6) schreiben kann 
am besten mit bilder muss aber nicht sein

ich habe windows 7

ich bedanke mich schon einmal


----------



## Mythdisease (11. März 2010)

Guten Tag alle zusammen

Habe genauso wie der kandidat über mir ein Problem mit der Portfreigabe. Seitdem ich Win7 Professional 32bit habe kann ich leider nichtmehr in Warcraft III hosten, den Port den ich freigegeben habe ist 6112, den ich auch unter XP freischaltete. Auf dem Router ist nichts verändert worde, dh. daran kann es nicht liegen. 

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? Wäre wirklich ein super Zug von euch =)

MFG


----------

